# Help!!!!



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

My ducks and chickens have been in the coop together for several days. I wouldn't say the chickens were ok with it but they were working it out. I made sure to open the coop early every morning to let them have their space. I slept in this morning. I opened the coop and the ducks were hiding under the ledge. When they came out I could. See 4 of them had been pecked under the wings. They are all bloody. What do I do???


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Seperate them ! If you dont introduce new members to the flock slowly the alpha's will peck the new comers. When you close them up at night you need to have the ducks in their own cage (Even if its a dog crate inside the coop) until the flock is use to each other. Sleeping in is not going to magically make the chickens peck, they were already doing it.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

First, put some no peck on their wounds. Then keep them separated but visually insight of each other till they get bigger and better aquainted.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Seperate them ! If you dont introduce new members to the flock slowly the alpha's will peck the new comers. When you close them up at night you need to have the ducks in their own cage (Even if its a dog crate inside the coop) until the flock is use to each other. Sleeping in is not going to magically make the chickens peck, they were already doing it.


The dog crate works great. They weren't thrilled with having to go in it but it was for their own good. The chickens are free range so I just let them out of the run and kept the ducks in. The chickens come around the run to check them out once in awhile so they know they're there. We are going to expand the run so there is a space to put new comers so the current residents can warm up to them. But for now the chickens are free ranging and the ducks are warming up to their new space. In a week or so I will be adding 6 new chicks that growing fast to the flock and then a few weeks later 8 more. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to hear its working out. Just remember to do the same for the chicks your adding. The older birds will go after the chicks, so will the ducks since they were there first.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Glad to hear its working out. Just remember to do the same for the chicks your adding. The older birds will go after the chicks, so will the ducks since they were there first.


We put up a separation fence for a few days and now they are all mingled. The hens still give the chicks a bit if a fuss. They don't peck them overly too much, but will still go after them if they feel like it. They give a warning sometimes and run them off but don't seem to really want to "beat" them up. For this reason the dogs crates are still in the coop. I am SO nervous to ever take them out and leave them to "hands" of the hens. I'm really not sure how long that will take... I just want them all to be happy together. In about another week I will have 8 more joint them. Can I put the 2 sets of chicks together? Do you think that young they will really have a fit?


----------

